# knock knock



## NeoGP (Jun 21, 2017)

What's that knocking you say??
Just a little metal wear

So I went down to my local hardware store and swiped the card for a new ST 227P.. They have it in a box, want to assemble it and make sure it all works before delivery! Love keeping the little guy open and not making another deposit to the big box.. 
I'm so stupidly excited :grin::devil::grin::devil::smile_big::devil::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Brother picked up a ST224 at the end of last season and got one storm of use, Did great and he loved it, He wouldn't let me try it out however.... DANG brothers I tell ya.....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Some people are just so quick to find any reason they can to get a new machine. :devil:

Did it run low ??


----------



## NeoGP (Jun 21, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Some people are just so quick to find any reason they can to get a new machine. :devil:
> 
> Did it run low ??


I'm not really sure the culprit.. I bought it with the carb in pieces, supposedly sat for about 3/4 years.. Engine outside was very very rusty..
I rebuilt the carb, slapped it one started right up. was running it around my yard after about 5 minutes knock knock knock. When I split the case the rod bolts had backed out almost halfway, i spun them out with my fingers. Not sure if that was a result after the piston slapped the cylinder, or the cause of the piston slapping the cylinder. Crankshaft has visual scoring but I cant feel it with my finger or scraping my fingernail across it. bottom of the rod is scored pretty heavy. 
Other than the giant gouge in the cylinder, everything looks like it should. very nice even wear on the cylinder walls, no junk/gunk just some piston pieces and scrapings..


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Some people are just so quick to find any reason they can to get a new machine. :devil:
> 
> Did it run low ??


i bet you could fix that piston with Shoegoo. we used ours on everything but shoes.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you thinking of re-powering the broken one or passing it on ??


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

think he posted a do you want in northern NJ in another thread, not shabby looking machine


----------



## NeoGP (Jun 21, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Are you thinking of re-powering the broken one or passing it on ??


I don't feel its worth a re-power. the cylinder is trashed, and attempting at boring these out is utterly worthless. Unless I can find a super cheap engine quickly, Im going to push the body to the curb and post online to get rid of it. I think my DPW will take it as well.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

That is one ugly piston!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Hmm, ya might try buffing off the rough spots on that piston skirt, and see it it will still work.:grin:


----------

